# Some of my bee photography critique welcome.



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/matt-bearup/5731823512

http://www.flickr.com/photos/matt-bearup/5725609170

http://www.flickr.com/photos/matt-bearup/5721218180

http://www.flickr.com/photos/matt-bearup/5715248756

http://www.flickr.com/photos/matt-bearup/5677037238

http://www.flickr.com/photos/matt-bearup/5644015182/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/matt-bearup/5636975290/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/matt-bearup/5636942752/in/photostream/


----------



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

Test


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Matt, nicely done! Good point of focus. It is hard to shoot subject that have a mind of their own.
Is this a cropped shot or do you have a macro lens? If you can get more light on the subject you will be able to increase your depth of field. Adding a paper reflector to you flash can aim it more at the very front of the macro lens.
You might want to increase your contrast a little. I think it would give your images a little more impact. I do portfolios for models and keep my 5D's for that work set so the contrast is increased about 15% and the saturation is increased 10%. 

If you would like me to play with an image and show you what I mean send jpg to [email protected]


----------



## Alex Wild (May 15, 2011)

Matt-

I'd say you have a great eye for composition, and your bee shots are nicely framed. I especially like the close-up of the bee with the pollen basket.

If I had to change one thing, it'd be the lighting. You are shooting either with flash or in full sun, with the result that the bees have blown-out highlights and dark shadows. If you could figure a way to diffuse the light I think you'll find that the overall images will look smoother and the colors will "pop" just a little bit more.


----------



## ctgolfer (May 4, 2011)

fantastic pics Matt, just awsum!


----------



## ranchonodinero (Mar 20, 2011)

What kind of flash are you using? They look great!


----------



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

Either the on camera flash or none at all just bright sunlight with the ISO set to auto Canon T2i


----------



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

Great pics, you may want to try selling them such as istockphoto.com.
What lens do you use?


----------



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

These were shot with the kit lens EF-s 18-55 then crop zoomed in photoshop.


----------



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

They were cropped from the 18 MP original need to invest in a macro lens but between the beehive and the 10-20mm I just bought I'm pretty sure my wife would shoot me.


----------

